# Hymer S590 water tank?



## radar100 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi all, has anybody got an unmolested Hymer s590 around 1982 vintage and if so could you please tell me where the fresh water tank is as the tank in our van is under the kitchen sink and I am not convinced that it shoud be there. Thanks in anticipation. Radar


----------

